# Value / Age of an HS 724?



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello all - 
My elderly neighbor may be selling his HS724 and I am interested in buying if the price is right. However, I think that even used it might be out of my range in which case I'd like to help him list it for sale at a fair price.

The case is stamped with GCAE and then the SN# - what else would be needed to determine age? He has had it maintained by the local honda shop since he purchased it - it's solid.

thanks for any info


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

You can get close by looking at the copyright date on the owners manual... My friend's HS724 manual says 2001-2007, for example, so probably near the end of that range. Calling Honda will get you the date sold.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

call Honda

condition is more important than age. check out donyboy73 video on what to look for in a good used snowblower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

honda USA
1-770-497-6400

honda Canada
1-888-946-6329

give them serial number and they can tell you year.


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

I just talked with the owner - he can't recall the exact age but feels it is between 10 and 12 years. He has had it 'tuned up' each year. I've used it a few times in the past few years and it runs very well.

So - if we assume it is in very good condition and approx 10-12 years old - would there be an approx range for the value?

thank you,


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm no expert and I have no idea of the condition of the machine. 

However, you say it runs well and has full service history. That counts for a lot!!!

As a guide, cars & motorcycles that hold their value most will see returns of about 60% after 3 years. That blower could be 12 years old.

A new base 724 is about $2300. 60% of that after 3 years would be $1480 (although in the real world a 3 year old Honda would go for about $1500 - $1800 I think) 

A really nice 10 - 12 year old one? Maybe $800 lower to $1200 higher?? Just a reasoned guess

Make him an offer!!! Maybe he'll take a few installments

Edit / add - thinking a bit more about it, I could see a machine like you describe going for more like $1,000 lower and maybe $1400 higher.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I'm no expert and I have no idea of the condition of the machine.
> 
> However, you say it runs well and has full service history. That counts for a lot!!!
> 
> ...


agree 99%.

he better get it before it snows. time of year for purchase is very important. summer prices are much lower than snowstorm prices.


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

Well - in a turn of events they offered to sell it to me for $400. So, as they say, the check is in the mail (but it really is).
I'm not positive, but it may need a new muffler - how often do they go bad? This one sounds louder than i remember it being last time i had borrowed it.

I won't be able to get the owners manual until the spring.

Of course, i've done their sidewalk a few times with it already this year and helped them several times in the past as well - so that helped both of us.

I still have my toro single stage for the smaller events, but the deep snow and slush won't be an issue now!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

even if it needs a muffler $400 seems pretty for a honda. definitely may want to get the muffler swapped out if there is holes where water could get into the muffler/engine. you cam most likely get a new muffler pretty cheap. you could probably buy one from harbor freight for the predator engines for under $20 that would likely work. everyone seems to be copying the honda's.


----------



## bowenx (Oct 6, 2019)

Good to know on the muffler - i'll have to look into that. Do you know if they make quieter ones as well or pretty much just the one option?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't believe there is any quieter muffler. they are pretty standard.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bowenx said:


> Well - in a turn of events they offered to sell it to me for $400. So, as they say, the check is in the mail (but it really is).
> I'm not positive, but it may need a new muffler - how often do they go bad? This one sounds louder than i remember it being last time i had borrowed it.
> 
> I won't be able to get the owners manual until the spring.
> ...


you just got a great deal buddy. check with the local Honda dealer to see if they have a used muffler in their bins. otherwise check boats.net.
have not run across bad mufflers on a Honda. does it have the exhaust gasket? maybe needs a new gasket .


----------



## FLoP (Jan 12, 2020)

We just replaced our muffler on approx 20year old HS724. We followed some advice on here and used the parts from the brand new HSS724. It was a lot cheaper and worked like a charm. 

Less than 5 minutes to do the complete swap (hint, install the heat shield before mounting the new muffler to save yourself some time). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisPeri (Aug 31, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> honda USA
> 1-770-497-6400
> 
> honda Canada
> ...


Hi there all, don't mean to be off topic a little. I am looking for a HS724 and have a line on one. So I called Honda Canada, going thru the phone menu to Power Equip., talked to rep and asked to verify date for a serial number and they said they could not provide info. For those searching the forum as I did, be careful; it maybe more about who answers the phone. I explained I was looking at an older model machine and didn't want to make a mistake on mis-representation, still no go. I also likened it to a car VIN, still no go. Oh well. If someone can help: *szbe-1050172* HS724, tracks, no electric start. Cheers


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I think the SZBE was common to both the US & Canada. Try the Honda USA Customer Support without mentioning the C-word...



https://crrs.secure.force.com/service/pew2c


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ChrisPeri said:


> Hi there all, don't mean to be off topic a little. I am looking for a HS724 and have a line on one. So I called Honda Canada, going thru the phone menu to Power Equip., talked to rep and asked to verify date for a serial number and they said they could not provide info. For those searching the forum as I did, be careful; it maybe more about who answers the phone. I explained I was looking at an older model machine and didn't want to make a mistake on mis-representation, still no go. I also likened it to a car VIN, still no go. Oh well. If someone can help: *szbe-1050172* HS724, tracks, no electric start. Cheers


This friggin pisses me off. do you know what i had to go thru to get you these phone numbers??? I had to get out of my e-z chair , put on my slippers and walk into the back bedroom to get my notebook which has these numbers.

I have called the USA number a dozen times in the last year with the same question and never had a problem getting a year a machine was built. call them back and dont take no for an answer. go up the chain of command.

It's bad enough we spend a fortune for their machines and replacement parts and then to get treated like this?

unbelievable. I'm flying to the corporate offices and giving them a piece of what's left of my mind.


----------



## ChrisPeri (Aug 31, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I have called the USA number a dozen times in the last year with the same question and never had a problem getting a year a machine was built. call them back and dont take no for an answer. go up the chain of command.


Hey *orangputeh*, thanks for my morning smile. I guess the stereotype is true, we Canadians are too nice  Do not, for any moment, think that I don't appreciate the advice and information I learn from all on the forum. You are doing good by me, here. I just wanted it out there that it wasn't straight forward, and the advice you give on the matter makes sense. 

There is some truth though, to learning about the thing you want to buy, to make the buck you spend, not to be in vain ...been there done that: fool me once shame on you, twice, shame on me. I have a Craftsman 10.5 hp/27" with a Tecumseh Snow King. She's getting a little harder to handle. I have a sloped 4 car driveway (slopes to house) with my 2 car garage at basement level. So I figured a tracked machine going uphill would make it easier on me. Snowblowers are another home appliance you need up here. All the best.


----------

